# Not really e-bay



## hoardpm (Apr 7, 2009)

After discussing some of the things on this thread with a friend and exchagning e-bay experiances he told me of a guy he knew that might be able to supply me with computer boards for PM reclaiming. After speaking with the guy he told me he would sell me the PCB's with no memorys or CPU's for 1.50 a pound and he had over 600 pounds of them right now. Im assuming that they are newer boards and all that could be reclaimed would be from the pins. I was thinking that this price was a little high. Was wanting to get some input on this subject.


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 7, 2009)

The general thinking here is that refining escrap is not profitable for small scale operations. If you think on cpu memory and board the board is the last in these three in amount of gold vs time and cost involved in refining them. You have to have proper costly machinery and equipment like major refiners than you can make money. Pulling pins is labour and time expensive and you will end up with small amount of gold. Also there is too many other metals and hazardous components involved. For small scale refining the only profit is when you will have your boards for free and doing this in your free time as a hobby.


----------



## hoardpm (Apr 7, 2009)

ohh I realise that. I was speaking strictly from a monitary point of view. I think that on the mother board the pins are all that is salvagable. So basicly I was asking if 1.25 per pound for motherboards with no cpu or memory is too much compaired to the yeild of gold.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 7, 2009)

hoardpm said:


> I was asking if 1.25 per pound for motherboards with no cpu or memory is too much compaired to the yeild of gold.



Re read your first post, you were asking if $1.50 were to much to pay, now you're down to $1.25.

Are you using a fume hood.


----------



## hoardpm (Apr 7, 2009)

oops.........yes i ment 1.50. Anyhow, is the potential yeild worth it?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 7, 2009)

hoardpm said:


> Anyhow, is the potential yeild worth it?



This term, "potential yield", or "intrinsic value", as many call it, can be a misleading concept and should only be used as a starting point. Besides greed, it is one of the main things that causes Ebay buyers to overbid. The question should be, "Is it worth the time, cost, and labor needed to recover this "potential yield" of gold (or whatever) out of this specific material?" This is dependent on your knowledge, how well you are setup to process it, and the amount of material. 

For an extreme example, the "potential yield" of gold in the oceans is about 25 billion oz., 8 times more than all the gold mined in history. However, no one has ever been able to recover it economically.


----------



## hoardpm (Apr 7, 2009)

Ok. maybe I should ask this from a more personal angle. Would any of you pay 1.50 per pound for unpopulated motherboards?


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 7, 2009)

hoardpm said:


> Ok. maybe I should ask this from a more personal angle. Would any of you pay 1.50 per pound for unpopulated motherboards?



No. Nada not one copper would I spend. I would not even write a bad cheque for unpopulated boards.


----------



## istari9 (Apr 7, 2009)

Where in Missouri are you? I have a lot of motherboards I have tried to give away for free.... Haven't had any takers as of yet. There is not much on an MB and it's a lot of work to remove it. The newer boards have even less then the older ones. Let me know where you are at I have 50 stacked in the shop I want gone I have bigger fish to fry. Perhaps we can come to and acceptible agreement as to the deposition of the boards in question. And maybe a lot of others in the future. 


Ray


----------



## hoardpm (Apr 8, 2009)

Well isnt this a small world. I live about 15 minutes northeast of you in a little town called Buckner.


----------



## hoardpm (Apr 10, 2009)

Thank you istari9 for the help and the boards. It is nice to have someone localy that I can actually ask question in person.


----------

